# Transit Bus Retirements



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm trying to find out about these buses. Anyone know more about them? Roadman, maybe? When are they getting retired? I want to catch one before they go, even though I'm not a transit bus enthusiast.

TriMet's 1994 Flxible Metros

Calgary Transit's 1991-1992 MCI Classics

DART's 1998-2002 NovaBus RTS'

Sun Metro 1990-1993 NovaBus RTS'

I know TriMet is getting rid of their 1992 Flxible Metros and their old Gillig Phantoms first, so maybe the 1994's get an extension till 2017. As for Calgary and Dallas, they might be gone just this year. Have no idea about the Sun Metro ones, are they still running even?

I really like the RTS, anybody know a good place to catch them other than New York?


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 12, 2014)

Here in Seattle, MEHVA maintains several old buses, and takes them on excursions several times a year.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 13, 2014)

My understanding is that Calgary's remaining Classics should retire this year or next. They even had a Fishbowl running when I was there in November.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 14, 2014)

I heard Calgary's New Looks (Fishbowls) were retired in February and replaced with XD40's. What I'm wondering is how fast the Classic will get replaced with XD40's.

Also, I heard about a major bus order in Dallas, over 400 units, now getting delivered, which would replace the RTS.

As fro TriMet's Flexxies, I heard the Gillig Low Floor BRT's will replace the old Phantoms and the 1992 Flexxies, but not the 1994's. So maybe I can wait on that, rumored to stay till 2017. And again, no idea about Sun Metro.


----------

